# Blackstar in Canada?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Are there any Canadian dealers that are selling Blackstar Amps? I'm really interested in the HT-5 combo.

Thanks


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Tapestry music...

Blackstar Amplifiers


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

axemusic.com has them on their site, although it's currently out of stock.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

L&M on Bloor had a couple.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

This Blackstar sounds pretty good... though it could be the dude playing through it. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MvlHZXe3H7U&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MvlHZXe3H7U&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

blackstars...gets your blackstars right here...Mojo Music - News


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone here tried the HT-5 (either head or combo) and, if so, what did you think of it?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

From all the demo's i've heard, they sound pretty cool, specialy been El34 base amps. They are UK Base and seems they are trying to take advantage of the market Marshall and Orange are loosing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i got my ht-5 head at kaos music:

KAOS Music - Great Instruments and Music Instruction in Toronto for over 20 years.

bloor st west near royal york.


----------

